# Κε-νολ-ογίες



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Δείτε κι αυτό. BTW, προς τα πού πέφτει η Πέλλα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2008)

Το παιχνίδι είναι το _Take it or leave it_ του αγγλικού σταθμού Challenge (τι είναι αυτό; τρώγεται;) και προβλήθηκε στις 19/8/2008. Από τότε τα γειτονάκια χαίρονται που ο αγγλικός παιχνιδόκοσμος αναγνώρισε επιτέλους τη σχέση τους με τον Μεγαλέξαντρο (και με παρέα τη σημαία, παρακαλώ!), ενώ οι Μακεδόνες της Ελλάδας στέλνουν μηνύματα διαμαρτυρίας στο σταθμό (αντί να στείλουν την Μπακογιάννη να τους τα ψάλει, να δεις πώς θα μαζέψουν αμέσως τα βρεγμένα τους).

Αλλά για να σοβαρευτούμε, επειδή κάτι ξέρω απ' αυτά, ο question master του παιχνιδιού θα έπρεπε να απολυθεί πάραυτα, καθότι ποτέ δεν κάνεις ερωτήσεις πάνω σε αμφιλεγόμενα θέματα. Ποτέ, λόγου χάρη, δεν βάζεις ερωτήσεις για την Ταϊβάν ή την Παλαιστίνη. Και ποτέ δεν βάζεις ερώτηση-παγίδα που επιτρέπει στους παίκτες να αμφισβητήσουν την εγκυρότητα της απάντησης.

Κατά τ' άλλα, το βιντεάκι, όπως και ολόκληρη η υπόθεση, ανήκει στην ενότητα «για γέλια και για κλάματα».


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2008)

Και μετά τη γελοιότητα του αγγλικού τηλεπαιχνιδιού με την εθνικότητα του Μεγαλέξαντρου και τη σημαία της γείτονος χώρας, να σας γνωρίσω και το βικιπαιδάκι του Google. Αν δεν το ξέρετε, λέγεται Knol και βρίσκεται στη διεύθυνση http://knol.google.com/k .
Πληροφορίες… στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knol (λέει ο φανατικός της Wikipedia).
Any contributors can create (and own) new knols, and there can be multiple articles on the same topic, each written by a different author.

Αν πάτε στη διεύθυνση του knol και πληκτρολογήσετε Greece στη αναζήτηση, θα βρείτε ένα κατεβατό από άρθρα της προπαγάνδας των γειτόνων (που έχει καταθέσει κάποια κυρία με τη σημαία των γειτόνων στην αβατάρα της). Αν το ψάξετε λίγο περισσότερο, θα δείτε ότι το μοντέλο που προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει η Google δεν λειτουργεί πολύ έξυπνα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι online resources όπως η Wikipedia και τα σχετικά, παρόλη τη χρησιμότητά τους, στερούνται επιστημονικής αντικειμενικότητας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν εμποδίζει κανέναν να τα πιστέψει, αφού οι ιδέες κυκλοφορούν πολύ εύκολα και πολλές φορές γίνονται άκριτα δεκτές με περισσή ευκολία. Δες π.χ. τι έγινε με το περιβόητο λερναίο κείμενο περί Hellenic Quest.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2008)

Τι να κάνουμε; Τώρα ο καθένας μπορεί να διαλέγει το δηλητήριό του.


----------

